# is this too much light for my 10g?



## papichancho (Sep 22, 2009)

i just bought a 20", 72W light with 2 LED lights for my 10 gallon tank. it was only $40 NEW so i couldnt pass it up.. i was wondering if this will have any harmful effects on my tank aside from lots of evaporation...


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi papichancho,

First of all I see this is your first post on APC! Welcome to the clan! IMO 72 watts is WAY too much light for a 10 gallon. You did not mention the configuration but I am guessing 2X36 watt. If so, I would use only one bulb and run a short 4-6 hour photoperiod until I got the hang of fertilizing, CO2, etc. If you are not doing CO2 then algae may become a prolem.


----------



## papichancho (Sep 22, 2009)

I am using API leaf-zone right now, 1 capful a week.
i usually run one 36W tube at a time.. would there be any bad things that could happen besides algae from using the full 72W? i have micro sword (Lilaeopsis brasiliensis) that is slowly carpeting, ive only had it for 3 days and its sending out alot of runners. ive got some type of sword in the corner and wisteria along the back and a few small crypt in the front right foreground.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

If you only use ONE of the bulbs for 6 hours a day with no co2 bad things will happen algae wise. I would get some co2 on that tank asap, before you start using that light.


----------



## EthnicMonkey (Feb 17, 2010)

papichancho said:


> i just bought a 20", 72W light with 2 LED lights for my 10 gallon tank. it was only $40 NEW so i couldnt pass it up.. i was wondering if this will have any harmful effects on my tank aside from lots of evaporation...


Hey, I was wondering what light fixture did you buy for your 10g tank? I'm having trouble finding a budget light fixture.


----------



## tunerz (Feb 15, 2010)

Too much light, depend what you are trying to grow.


----------

